

The Startup Foundry is giving away $6,620 worth of goods to 2 Lean Startups  - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/13/were-giving-away-6620-worth-of-goods-and-services-to-2-lean-startups/

======
yannickmahe
Aww, and here I was hoping no one would know about it...

